# Any potential?



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi 
My 7 week old serama chicks. Would appreciate Honest feedback on any you feel might have potential. This is them at 7 weeks and my first experience hatching them. I knew this would be hit and miss with eggs from ebay, but I love them anyway! They all have such great personalities I am dreadfull photographer and I gave up trying to get them to pose!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know enough what the standard is for Seramas to be any help with your group. If you search you will probably find the info on what the standard is set up by the Serama breeders. 

The general rule of thumb is to remove any from the breeding programs when serious defects are found. Then step back, let them fill out more and remove any others that don't look like they are close to standard. It can take as long as a year before seeing whether or not they are truly at least breeder quality.


----------



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Robin, I did think it was a little early to be honest, I am not really into the extreme Malaysian look, but would like to work toward a decent breeding standard. My favourite at the moment is the first one , my little cockeral. He is the tiniest of them all, but is so proud and self assured, and such a sweet little chap, and a bit of a natural poser!
Hopefully we have some serama breeders on here who might be able to shed some more light. I will post some more updates on their development as time goes on, but in the meantime I am just enjoying them for their own sake!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All I have to say is they are so gosh darned adorably cute!!!!!


----------



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

7chicks said:


> All I have to say is they are so gosh darned adorably cute!!!!!


And just as sweet natured too!!


----------

